# Steering ball joints



## Ckinser1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I am trying to replace the worn out rubber seals on my steering rod ball joints. Nuts came off just fine but I can't seem to get the rest to budge. Is there a trick I am missing? Tractor is a 63 massey 35


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

What you need is a ball joint separator, commonly called a "pickle fork". Look it up on the internet. 

Alternatively, put a nut on the ball joint shaft to protect the threads, and drive it loose with a hammer.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just my opinion here, but unless you plan to replace the tie rod ends as well as the boots, you're wasting your time. Boots that actually seal grease in and dirt out cannot be replaced independently, as they are a part of the joint. The rubber shields you hope to replace really have only a marginal effect to begin with. The process required will likely do more harm to the ball joint than the deteriorated boot can do.


----------



## ajwgator (Jul 26, 2011)

Ckinser1 said:


> I am trying to replace the worn out rubber seals on my steering rod ball joints. Nuts came off just fine but I can't seem to get the rest to budge. Is there a trick I am missing? Tractor is a 63 massey 35





EdF said:


> What you need is a ball joint separator, commonly called a "pickle fork". Look it up on the internet.
> 
> Alternatively, put a nut on the ball joint shaft to protect the threads, and drive it loose with a hammer.


I wouldn't hit beat on the ball joint even with the nut on it unless you plan on replacing it. Best trick I've found over the years is taking your BMF hammer and smacking the side of the link that the ball joint is inserted into a couple of times... maybe a few more... and the ball joint tapered stud will pop out all on its own. This works a lot better than the pickle fork tool mentioned too. JMO... and good luck.


----------

